# Greatest Metal Micro Amp



## Angus Clark (Aug 13, 2011)

So, i'm in the market for a valve metal mini head. As cool as it would be to own a full 100w stack, i'm not playing any festivals or gigantic gigs, so there's nothing to justify me buying one. So I want a low wattage bone crushing metal amp! By low wattage, I mean anywhere up to 30 watts.

So far, these seem to be the contenders:

Engl Gigmaster 30/15
Jet City JCA22H
Carvin V3M (max 50 watts, I know)
Orange Dual Dark Terror (Doesn't exist yet, but i'm sure Orange will make it, as it seems to be in high deamand)
Krank Rev Jr. Pro
EVH 5150III Micro (Unreleased, and again, 50 watts)

I've personally tried the Dark terror, and it sounded hella awesome, I made a long post on it somewhere. A Dual version would make it perfect, but I haven't tried any of the above, and there might be a gem within them. 

So if you've got anything to say about these heads, please input!

When I say metal, I mean, Crushing, heavy, Gojira-y metal!


----------



## ESPImperium (Aug 13, 2011)

Blackstar HT-5 or HT-20 Studio not included???

Im crying out for Mesa to bring out a 25w Recto as that would be for me the ideal tone machine.


----------



## Angus Clark (Aug 13, 2011)

ESPImperium said:


> Blackstar HT-5 or HT-20 Studio not included???



Nope. The HT-5 I tried was decent, but 5 watts is a little low, and I found the rest of the HT range a little boring. Tonally.



ESPImperium said:


> Im crying out for Mesa to bring out a 25w Recto as that would be for me the ideal tone machine.



That'd be the shizz, but it'd cost as much as some hi-watt, hi-gain amp heads


----------



## Qweklain (Aug 13, 2011)

I can not tell you a recommendation of those, but I can say stay away from the 5150III. For one, it is not on the same level for the crush you want as the 5150/5150II/6505, but it, along with the head 5150III, are not built very well.

What about an Axe FX?? You could have all those tones you want and then some, and you could go as loud as you want with a power amp, or get a little mixer and use headphones for playing anytime.

As lower-wattage Recto would be cool in theory, but I do not think it would have that same Recto tone. With that low of a wattage I do not think it would get as much of that signature sag in the OT, but who knows, Mesa could probably figure it out I am sure!


----------



## Angus Clark (Aug 13, 2011)

An Axe-Fx II paired with a Fryette 2/90/2 OR DAR Forza Quattro and Zilla Fatboy Cabinet/DAR cabinet is my dream rig (of course along with the other rack necessities). But I have budget. And yes, I agree that a micro recto wouldn't have the same balls as the mega head, and a recto without balls just isn't a recto! And yes, i'm sure they'd figure out a way to accomplish that, but the price tag would be extreme.

EDIT:

I ought to mention what kind of amp sounds i'm looking for in a mini package:
5150-y Dual Recto-y Soldano-y-Bogner-y etc.


----------



## Larrikin666 (Aug 13, 2011)

I'd stay away from the ENGL Gigmasters. I just got rid of my 15. It was far from a metal monster out of the box. The Krank is pretty good with the right preamp tubes. You might want to look into the new H&K and Laboga lunchbox heads.


----------



## Angus Clark (Aug 13, 2011)

Larrikin666 said:


> I'd stay away from the ENGL Gigmasters. I just got rid of my 15. It was far from a metal monster out of the box. The Krank is pretty good with the right preamp tubes. You might want to look into the new H&K and Laboga lunchbox heads.



Really! Just look:Engl Gigmaster - Metal - YouTube

Sounds metal to me! The Tubemeister seems good but doesn't seem quite fit for Crushing metal, although it's features are great. And the creators of the Mr. Hector have a lunchbox?!


----------



## Larrikin666 (Aug 13, 2011)

Angus Clark said:


> Really! Just look:Engl Gigmaster - Metal - YouTube




Ola's recordings pretty much all sound identical because of the post processing he uses. His clips/vids are pretty useless. Having owned/played most of the amps he's demoed, I can honestly say his stuff is a poor example of the tones you get from the gear he's showing off.


----------



## Angus Clark (Aug 13, 2011)

Larrikin666 said:


> Ola's recordings pretty much all sound identical because of the post processing he uses. His clips/vids are pretty useless. Having owned/played most of the amps he's demoed, I can honestly say his stuff is a poor example of the tones you get from the gear he's showing off.


hmph, the playthrough vid has had no post processing done to it, and I must say it doesn't sound like the video in the mix. The mid gain settings lacked thickness, power and punch and cranked, muddy. I didn't think so the last time I looked at the video, I guess my ear has developed a bit! But the demos I just heard of the 'The Beast' sounded worse to me
EDIT:
He's doing a new 'series' with raw, unprocessed guitars, i'll see how it performs there. But i'll take your advice for now. Can the Tubemeister really handle my kinda stuff?


----------



## technomancer (Aug 13, 2011)

Angus Clark said:


> hmph, the playthrough vid has had no post processing done to it, and I must say it doesn't sound like the video in the mix. The mid gain settings lacked thickness, power and punch and cranked, muddy. I didn't think so the last time I looked at the video, I guess my ear has developed a bit! But the demos I just heard of the 'The Beast' sounded worse to me
> EDIT:
> He's doing a new 'series' with raw, unprocessed guitars, i'll see how it performs there. But i'll take your advice for now. Can the Tubemeister really handle my kinda stuff?



I haven't owned any of these so I can't really comment on them, but I will say that if you're taking youtube clips over the word of somebody that knows their stuff and has owned and played the amps you're going to be disappointed


----------



## cardinal (Aug 13, 2011)

What's your budget? IMHO, some of the bigger amps have great master volumes. The Fryette 50CL I played was killer for this, and I've seen them for sale below $1k. Diezels are great too, but $$$. I'm sure there are others (I hear Fortin's master volume works extremely well, too).


----------



## Angus Clark (Aug 13, 2011)

technomancer said:


> I haven't owned any of these so I can't really comment on them, but I will say that if you're taking youtube clips over the word of somebody that knows their stuff and has owned and played the amps you're going to be disappointed



You know what, you are right.


----------



## Dead Undead (Aug 13, 2011)

Why not buy a 100 watt amp and get a Hot Plate?

If you have to have something lower-wattage, Laney GH50L is my recommendation. Also, look at the Laney Ironhearts. They have a "Watts" control so you can turn down but still have a killer tone.


----------



## Angus Clark (Aug 13, 2011)

cardinal said:


> What's your budget? IMHO, some of the bigger amps have great master volumes. The Fryette 50CL I played was killer for this, and I've seen them for sale below $1k. Diezels are great too, but $$$. I'm sure there are others (I hear Fortin's master volume works extremely well, too).



Well, i'm a Brit, so i'm talking in pounds, but I think it'll work out to be around $1500. The main 'big' amp i'm considering is the Laney Ironheart 60 watt, Which goes for around £550/$900

EDIT:

Ofcourse, the lower the price the better!


----------



## cardinal (Aug 13, 2011)

Angus Clark said:


> Well, i'm a Brit, so i'm talking in pounds, but I think it'll work out to be around $1500. The main 'big' amp i'm considering is the Laney Ironheart 60 watt, Which goes for around £550/$900



Ah, so the Fryette probably will be rather expensive where you are. Bummer, it really did sound killer. I'm working off old info, but I've had a 35 watt Mesa for years that sounds incredible, but found it really liked to live at "loud home theater" volumes or higher. I now have a 100 watt head that sounds amazing at reasonable TV volumes. 

I haven't played any of the modern micro amps, so maybe they've focused more at lower volumes. In fact, now that I'm thinking about it, the Mesa was built to be as loud as possible for its wattage rating (thing called Dynawatt technology, I think), so it was never intended to do what the current crop of low watt amps are supposed to do.

TL;DR: I don't really know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Sikor (Aug 16, 2011)

Angus Clark said:


> So, i'm in the market for a valve metal mini head. As cool as it would be to own a full 100w stack, i'm not playing any festivals or gigantic gigs, so there's nothing to justify me buying one. So I want a low wattage bone crushing metal amp! By low wattage, I mean anywhere up to 30 watts.
> 
> So far, these seem to be the contenders:
> 
> ...



I have had the GigMaster 15 and returned it back.
It was not enough heavy for metal, but not enough "rock-y" for hard rock.
I have played Carvin V3M at Musikmesse and this amp didn't got me interested.
Great features, but sounded buzzy and very compressed at higher gain settings. Mind it was not under the best audio test conditions ofc.
I have JCA20H and I am sure JCA22H will be awesome as weel (on my GAS list), but I think it will be not enough modern for what You're looking for. It's more like hot rodded Marshall type of sound.

If You liked Dar Terror, then take a look at Orange Thunder 30.
It not exactly Dual Dark Terror, but has 2 channels, a lot of gain, sounds awesome and has also fx loop. Price is also ok.


----------



## warlock7strEMG (Aug 16, 2011)

Krank Rev Jr. Pro!!!! Ballsy, plenty of low end especially for being 20 watts, lots of gain, clarity and attack too. Sounds pretty good at low volumes but will also push a 4x12 cab with ease without sounding even remotely weak or underpowered


----------



## Sephael (Aug 16, 2011)

Sikor said:


> If You liked Dar Terror, then take a look at Orange Thunder 30.
> It not exactly Dual Dark Terror, but has 2 channels, a lot of gain, sounds awesome and has also fx loop. Price is also ok.


 I don't see how it has 3 power levels listed on shopping sites (7/15/30), the switch has full/standby/half. Also it is almost twice as expensive as the dark terror, meaning you could get a dark terror and something like a Krank Rev jr pro both instead.


----------



## Angus Clark (Aug 16, 2011)

Sephael said:


> I don't see how it has 3 power levels listed on shopping sites (7/15/30), the switch has full/standby/half. Also it is almost twice as expensive as the dark terror, meaning you could get a dark terror and something like a Krank Rev jr pro both instead.



Actually, at the back it has a option to switch between 2 and 4 power tubes, which effectively halves the wattage, so you can have 30 watts as full power and 15 watts as half power, or 15 watts as full power and 7 watts as half power.

And yeah, I just went to my local guitar shop and I once again tried the Dark Terror front ended by the Green Rhino, only to be once again blown away by it's sound. It was in a soundproof room, and I actually said 'I love this!' out loud

So the guy asked me what I thought, to which I replied 'If only there was a Dual Terror version'. Then he said, the Dark terror is the dirty channel of the TH30, which also has a dedicated clean channel. I was in shock, as the guys who worked there who I chatted to when I tried the Dark Terror for the first time said they wished it had two channels. So I was a little skeptical, but nevertheless, gave it a try. I laughed, because it sounded so good, and the Green Rhino set with zero gain and full volume with other controls to taste made it crushing. But i'm still going to wait some time for a Dual Dark Terror 

Anyway, I really appreciate your help guys, and i'm sorry, Mr. Larrikin666 for not properly taking into consideration your thoughts, and thank you Mr. technomancer for reminding me that he had first hand experience with the amp and that I was putting his experience against a youtube video

I think i'll go with the Rev Jr. Pro or the TH30/Dual Dark Terror.


----------



## Andromalia (Aug 16, 2011)

Angus Clark said:


> Can the Tubemeister really handle my kinda stuff?



I own one.
So far (only had it for a week and not much time to play it) what I can say is, it can do some serious metal, provided you have high output pickups. My LP studio with a 498T won't cut it with this amp, but my ESP with EMGs does.
An OD of your choice will likely allow you to use lower output pickups if you are so inclined.
Its main advantages over the dark terror are having two channels and an effect loop. Didn't get to test the line out yet been quite busy these last weeks going to festivals all over Europe during my week ends. I have put a small video on my NAD thread here, I'll try to do a better one soon.©


----------



## MetalDaze (Aug 16, 2011)

DC/GL has an order of Dark Terror's coming in tomorrow (8/17)!!!

I'll have one in my hands early next week.


----------



## Larrikin666 (Aug 16, 2011)

Angus Clark said:


> Anyway, I really appreciate your help guys, and i'm sorry, Mr. Larrikin666 for not properly taking into consideration your thoughts, and thank you Mr. necromancer for reminding me that he had first hand experience with the amp and that I was putting his experience against a youtube video
> 
> I think i'll go with the Rev Jr. Pro or the TH30/Dual Dark Terror.



Don't worry about it brother. I just don't like Ola's videos giving people false hopes. Gear is expensive. I don't like seeing NGD posts that end with "Yeah, I don't think I like this very much".


----------



## flexkill (Aug 16, 2011)

Larrikin666 said:


> I'd stay away from the ENGL Gigmasters. I just got rid of my 15. It was far from a metal monster out of the box. The Krank is pretty good with the right preamp tubes. You might want to look into the new H&K and Laboga lunchbox heads.


Well I'm the guy who bought the gigmaster off of Larrikin....And I would have to disagree with Larrikins statement! I have played the rev Jr and The Gigmaster and IMHO the Gigmaster is a much better amp! None of the Lunchbox amps are metal monsters out of the box(None that I have heard)...But the engle with a good clean boost is the best I have heard!!! I own a Egnater Rebel 20 as well...even that amp with a good clean boost pedal sound pretty dam good for metal....but the Engle blows it away!!!! I don't play live anymore...I have a pro tools studio though.....and this Gigmaster is going to be tits for this! The Krank is my least favorite of all the lunch box valve amps. very sterile sounding. The Vox Night train is better than the Krank...again just my Opinion. Good luck with whatever you choose. 

As far as Olas videos....I dont think he is doctoring them to much. The reason they all tend to sound similar is the way he plays. If EVH pick up your guitar on your Rig...I think you will find he is going to sound like EVH on your rig lol....just sayin.

EDIT: Just wanted to say that the roll eyes was just a friendly Jab at Larrikin666....we all have different tastes....thats what makes the world go round. These are just my opinions and we all know that opinions are like A Holes....everbody has one . I had a great experience buying this amp from Larrikin and would deal with him anytime...good dude.


----------



## Sephael (Aug 16, 2011)

unlike the Tiny Terror the Dark Terror does have an fx loop (tube driven to boot).


----------



## daos_27 (Aug 17, 2011)

Angus Clark said:


> So, i'm in the market for a valve metal mini head. As cool as it would be to own a full 100w stack, i'm not playing any festivals or gigantic gigs, so there's nothing to justify me buying one. So I want a low wattage bone crushing metal amp! By low wattage, I mean anywhere up to 30 watts.
> 
> So far, these seem to be the contenders:
> 
> ...


 
I have tried almost all of them out there and i would say it would be a toss up between the following tube amp heads:

Bad Cat Hot Cat 30 - 30 watt or 15 on half power
Koch Studiotone (standard is 20 watt also there is a 40 watt version) 
Mesa DC3 - 35 watt (prefer it over the Mesa TA30 but the DC3 is no longer in production 
Krankenstein Jr - 50 watt
ENGL GigMaster 30
Carvin V3M - 7, 22 or 50 watt settings
or the Orange Dual Terror - 7, 15 or 30 watt settings (I hope they do make a Dual Dark Terror that would be killer) Also have to note I prefered the Dual Terror over the Thunder 30 - the TH30 seemed to dark and muddy/ muffled sounding and the Dual Terror is clearer, crunchier, more in your face and more definition.

Depends what you prefer but they are all killer for metal some are just more punch or more gain or more crunch more thickness etc. My fave is a toss up between the Bad Cat Hot Cat 30, the Koch Studiotone XL and the Mesa DC3 - still own them all and love them for different qualities.

The Cornford Hellcat, the Hayden Mofo 30 watt head and the Budda Superdrive 30 and 45 are also worth checking out and the new Hughes and Kettner Tubemeister 18 watt head looks killer but I have not tried one. All the other amps listed here I have tried bar the GigMaster 30 (got one on the way though and have tried the 15 watter) and the Carvin V3m Tried the 100 watter though and keen to add the V3m to my collection) I would be keen to check out one of the mini 5150 III heads too when they are released 

Stay clear of the Jet City JCM20 (sounds like a small amp very thin and no punch to it), the Oranger Rocker 30 (great cleans and early metal but not brutal) Laney Cub and lionheart (great clean and 70's rock tones though), the Peavey Classic (also good cleans and good early metal) Mesa TA15/ TA30 (not enough gain or punch) the mesa express series (great clean and thick rock/ 80's metal but not crushing metal) the mesa Lonestar special (killer cleans though), all the mini matamp amps (suck ass), the Egnater Rebel 20/ 30 (owned both - both kept having issues), the Suhr Badger 18 and 30 watters (great clean and lots of punch but not metal and too dark sounding) and the Vox Night Train (great amp but not metal). I am sure I have owned heaps more but can't think of them...


----------



## Andromalia (Aug 17, 2011)

> As far as Olas videos....I dont think he is doctoring them to much.



There is a TON of post processing in ola's videos, he does full mixes using his presets in Logic, makes sense it sounds the same everytime. Everything is mixed in his vids, the bass, the drums, the (layered) guitars.


----------



## flexkill (Aug 17, 2011)

Andromalia said:


> There is a TON of post processing in ola's videos, he does full mixes using his presets in Logic, makes sense it sounds the same everytime. Everything is mixed in his vids, the bass, the drums, the (layered) guitars.


I understand what your saying....I hear a difference in his demos and he does have the standalone play throughs. ALL recorded dual tracked HArd panned L/R guitar amp tracks are going to sound better than you just jamming on an amp at home......doesnt take much tweaking for that...right?

The fact is, is that he is showing you what a particular amp can do in a studio environment. What you are hearing in his videos....well...is what that amp can do in a studio environment...haha.


----------



## BryanFTWL (Aug 17, 2011)

Qweklain said:


> I can not tell you a recommendation of those, but I can say stay away from the 5150III. For one, it is not on the same level for the crush you want as the 5150/5150II/6505



Sorry to be blunt, but are you deaf?

Also, fellow member Alex Wade from Whitechapel is running a 5153, and Gojira is known to of used them as well.


----------



## ESPImperium (Aug 17, 2011)

What is needed is a campaign for Mesa to make a 25W Recto, lets face it, that would be the ultimate. Even if it was a 2 channel deal with a shared EQ with a FX loop and running from a single 6L6 power tube it would sell like shit to flies if it was the right price. Which id recon would be £1200 tops for the UK.

***OR*** a Mesa Mark V with a 25W power section would be even sweeter.

The problem with small-box heads is they are using EL84s at present, even 6V6s. What needs to happen is that manufacturers need to make them with 6L6s or EL34s to get the proper power stage tone i thing.

My Mesa F30 somehow smokes my Egnater Tweaker on high gain, but my Blackstar HT-1RH smokes my Mesa for modern metal high gain.

One thing is for sure, small box heads will get better over time, once manufacturers get their heads around the physics of things in them.


----------



## maxoom (Aug 18, 2011)

Just like to add the 20 watt Krank rev jr runs a set of 5881 tubes.
You can also run 6V6 tubes if you want.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Aug 18, 2011)

Angus Clark said:


> I think i'll go with the Rev Jr. Pro or the TH30/Dual Dark Terror.


 
Get the TH30. Honestly, I've heard one being blasted live and it was just amazing. Definitely lives up to the "Thunder" name, I'll say that much!

Also, Kranks are hard to come by in the UK.


----------



## ESPImperium (Aug 22, 2011)

ESPImperium said:


> Im crying out for Mesa to bring out a 25w Recto as that would be for me the ideal tone machine.



I asked, and so i will recive:


----------



## lemeker (Aug 22, 2011)

ESPImperium said:


> I asked, and so i will recive:



this was in another thread, and no one seemed to be able to find info anywhere, but if this is really happening, I cant wait........I really would like an ht-5, but this recto, would easily diminish any gas I have for an ht


----------



## cyril v (Aug 22, 2011)

Andromalia said:


> There is a TON of post processing in ola's videos, he does full mixes using his presets in Logic, makes sense it sounds the same everytime. Everything is mixed in his vids, the bass, the drums, the (layered) guitars.





Ola has posted his DI's for mixing practice several times in the past and you, me or anybody else can run his tracks through amp sims, DI's to your own amps, or whatever, and it's always going to have his playing tone to it. People try their best to overlook the old "tone is in the hands" statement, but it's true and no amount of gear whoring is ever going to overcome it. Fact of the matter is, if you run his DI's through the same amp, same settings and try and match the mic settings, it's going to sound the "same" as his vids. IMO of course, there is no voodoo in his vids


----------



## technomancer (Aug 22, 2011)

cyril v said:


> Ola has posted his DI's for mixing practice several times in the past and you, me or anybody else can run his tracks through amp sims, DI's to your own amps, or whatever, and it's always going to have his playing tone to it. People try their best to overlook the old "tone is in the hands" statement, but it's true and no amount of gear whoring is ever going to overcome it. Fact of the matter is, if you run his DI's through the same amp, same settings and try and match the mic settings, it's going to sound the "same" as his vids. IMO of course, there is no voodoo in his vids



Sorry it won't sound the same if it's one of his usual clips. He uses massive quantities of post EQ etc etc. Go find the Einstein video he did where he compares it with and without his post processing. The raw sounds like a completely different amp from the non-processed part of the clip.

Dude is a monster player but if you're using his clips to try to see what something sounds like you're going to be massively disappointed.


----------



## cyril v (Aug 22, 2011)

technomancer said:


> Sorry it won't sound the same if it's one of his usual clips. He uses massive quantities of post EQ etc etc. Go find the Einstein video he did where he compares it with and without his post processing. The raw sounds like a completely different amp from the non-processed part of the clip.
> 
> Dude is a monster player but if you're using his clips to try to see what something sounds like you're going to be massively disappointed.



Completely raw, isolated and solo'd, no hi/low-pass, not double tracked... of course it's not going to sound the same. The context is clear though.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 22, 2011)

cyril v said:


> Completely raw, isolated and solo'd, no hi/low-pass, not double tracked... of course it's not going to sound the same. The context is clear though.



So yes, if you want to hear what the amp would sound like on a mixed and mastered CD, his clips are perfect.


----------



## JMP2203 (Aug 22, 2011)

when the 5150 III 50w will be available?


----------



## Tranquilliser (Aug 23, 2011)

ESPImperium said:


> I asked, and so i will recive:
> *Mini Recto*



...am I dreaming?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 23, 2011)

Mini recto is probably fake. I wouldnt get excited about it anyways, especially if its more akin to a single recto.


----------



## BryanFTWL (Aug 23, 2011)

I doubt it's fake, as a few days before that was even posted, this showed up on HCAF:

Man , wait till you guys see this:


----------



## flexkill (Aug 23, 2011)

If this RECTO LUNCHBOX is for real...I WILL own one!!!!


----------



## Angus Clark (Aug 23, 2011)

Recto lunchbox. If it exists, it shall sell.


----------



## slapnutz (Aug 23, 2011)

**regarding 50w heads**
Without hearing all in person, the Carvin does however have a draw to me since its fully 3 
channel amp with dedicated EQs for each channel.

I do like manufactures shrinking their amps into lower wattage but i wish more were like Carvin and didnt have to remove features in order to meet the form factor.


----------



## TheJokker (Aug 23, 2011)

Larrikin666 said:


> I'd stay away from the ENGL Gigmasters. I just got rid of my 15. It was far from a metal monster out of the box. The Krank is pretty good with the right preamp tubes. You might want to look into the new H&K and Laboga lunchbox heads.


talk to me about pre-amp tubes...


----------



## 4Eyes (Aug 24, 2011)

aaand here it is - launch box sized mini recto 

Mesa Boogie's Mini Rectifier Twenty-Five


----------



## Angus Clark (Aug 24, 2011)

4Eyes said:


> aaand here it is - launch box sized mini recto
> 
> Mesa Boogie's Mini Rectifier Twenty-Five



I have this this bad feeling that they're gonna overprice the shit out of it. And I live in the UK, where Mesas are already overpriced.


----------



## Sikor (Aug 24, 2011)

That's interesting!


----------



## Angus Clark (Aug 28, 2011)

Peeeooopleeeee........!!!!!

Silverblade | Official Website of The New Wave Of Power | MADE IN HELL

and

Silverblade Hellhound 20 Demonstration by Attila Voros - YouTube

Hohohohoho!


----------



## daniboy (Aug 28, 2011)

anyone tried the hellhound 20 personally? 

only downside is the lack of an effects loop.


----------



## robotsatemygma (Aug 28, 2011)

Now I'm just speaking out loud here, but a two channel dual terror with an fx loop would just be the Thunder 30, wouldn't it? 

I've talked with a few people, the way the board is laid out the FX Loop would only fit and work on one channel. But they could be wrong. 

I think it'd be great if they did a Dark Dual Terror with an FX Loop. I love my Dual Terror. It slays with an OD in front of it.


----------



## TMM (Aug 28, 2011)

The ART DST8080 is pretty damn difficult to beat for a small, great sounding, hi-gain amp. The great thing about it is, it also performs beautifully at band volumes. I have lot and lots of recordings & clips with one, if you're interested. For example, the first 6 vids here are all DST-8080:

themammonmachine&#39;s Channel - YouTube


----------



## Pedrojoca (Aug 28, 2011)

ESPImperium said:


> Im crying out for Mesa to bring out a 25w Recto as that would be for me the ideal tone machine.



I just love the fact that it was released some time after you said this


----------



## ShadyDavey (Aug 28, 2011)

TMM said:


> The ART DST8080 is pretty damn difficult to beat for a small, great sounding, hi-gain amp. The great thing about it is, it also performs beautifully at band volumes. I have lot and lots of recordings & clips with one, if you're interested. For example, the first 6 vids here are all DST-8080:
> 
> themammonmachine&#39;s Channel - YouTube



Does sound fab but aren't they awfully, awfully rare?


----------



## Mordacain (Aug 28, 2011)

daniboy said:


> anyone tried the hellhound 20 personally?
> 
> only downside is the lack of an effects loop.



I think that clean channel on the Hellhound was a pretty big downside personally. I pretty much only go in for the Fender Twin / Deluxe sort of clean though so that limits things a bit in the small head arena. The gain was certainly abundant but the voicing on it wasn't really my thing. Would really need to play that one before pulling the trigger personally.

The clean demos for the Mini Recto sound pretty fabulous though. The Blackstar HT series have a wonderful clean channel for humbuckers, but don't take pedals very well. Seems hard to get one amp that does everything well, but the Mini Recto might very well be the first.


----------



## TMM (Aug 28, 2011)

ShadyDavey said:


> Does sound fab but aren't they awfully, awfully rare?



Rare, yes, and rarer still in good working condition. That said, they're not impossible to find (I currently have one), and when you do find them, they're usually pretty reasonably priced. Well worth the wait.


----------



## Angus Clark (Aug 29, 2011)

Arghhh, I just want a mega fucking heavy metal amp that doesn't cost a kidney and doesn't break your back, and also doesn't have to live with the master on 2.

I really dig the 'From Mars to Sirius' and onwards gojira tone, and I believe for that album they used 5150/6505/5150II/6505+, and from what i've seen, they currently use the 5150III. I'll be getting a Zilla fatboy cab (probably with V30s) to go with it, and i'll be using a Way huge Green Rhino with the gain on zero and volume on full, with the other knobs to taste (if the amp requires it). My current main axe is an ibanez RGA, with stock pickups, but it's soon to be replaced by a heavy ass mahogany les paul style beast for songs which are mainly based on heavy riffing. I'll put a pair of BKP aftermaths in there. 

My main tunings are D standard and Drop C. 

Basically, I want a brutal metal amp that my wallet wont cringe at and can sound at its best.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Aug 30, 2011)

TMM said:


> Rare, yes, and rarer still in good working condition. That said, they're not impossible to find (I currently have one), and when you do find them, they're usually pretty reasonably priced. Well worth the wait.



I have looked around but the top search results lead back to your thread here  but I'll keep my eyes open. Sadly ART gear is even more rare in the UK so once again, I'm not holding my breath 

They do tick all the boxes for my particular tone foibles however.....


----------

